

Show HN: Tablestruct – Lightweight ORM alternative for Go - paulsmith
https://github.com/paulsmith/tablestruct

======
paulsmith
tablestruct is a simple code generator that produces mappers for Go structs,
so that they can be persisted to a database and retrieved from same.

It eschews reflection and prioritizes simplicity of implementation and
compile-time type safety, therefore it can be seen as an alternative to
traditional ORMs.

It is also much less ambitious -- it has no desire to be a full-fledged ORM,
replace having to write SQL strings in Go, etc. It simply wants to ease the
burden of implementing common functionality for mapping Go structs to database
tables.

This is the first public release -- I've been using it for some private work,
but am interested in collaborating on its future development. Interested in
your feedback!

